# Nothin Matter April 3rd cobia report



## Captain Jake Adams (Oct 3, 2007)

We fished the past 2 days and were 2-5 Wednesday (biggest 53) and 2-4 yesterday. We got lucky and got a nice fish to eat, our biggest of the season so far 77.64 lbs. fishing is heating up! Here is a pic with Tony Chicola. The angler on the one yesterday.


----------



## 706Z (Mar 30, 2011)

Way to get after'em!Nice one!


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

Nice fish there Cap'n! Ya'll leave some for me dammit, It'll be middle of next week before I can go again


----------



## Capt. Delynn (Oct 4, 2007)

Holy moly, that's the way to start out the first two days of cobia fishing. Congrats guys. Thats some nice fish!


----------



## bigrick (Sep 29, 2010)

Nice fish. Looking like the middle of next week before I'll be able to get out too. Weather is looking bad for the weekend.


----------



## Captain Jake Adams (Oct 3, 2007)

Thanks guys! Title should say Nothin Matters, with an "S", I've never been accused of being the best typer or speller. I really believe that once this crappy weather gets out of here middle of next week, the fishing may be the best we have seen in years


----------



## LITECATCH (Oct 2, 2007)

Way to go guys!! Dang nice fish! We were 0 for 0 yesterday.


----------



## Aeonit (Apr 4, 2014)

Very jealous! How close in were those guys?


----------



## Tim_G (Feb 22, 2008)

Nice work.


----------



## 08everglades (Jun 28, 2013)

Nice Fish!


----------



## willr86 (Mar 25, 2014)

Damn nice fish. I really want to try to go out this Saturday just for a few hours. I know the weather is going to suck. If not this weekend it better be nice the weekend after. Again really nice fish, im jealous


----------



## Captain Jake Adams (Oct 3, 2007)

Aeonit said:


> Very jealous! How close in were those guys?


Anywhere from on the bar to a mile off the beach. The fish have seemed to be pretty scattered so far. The biggest one came about 400 yards off of the color change


----------



## Aeonit (Apr 4, 2014)

Captain Jake Adams said:


> Anywhere from on the bar to a mile off the beach. The fish have seemed to be pretty scattered so far. The biggest one came about 400 yards off of the color change


Thank you much for the feedback. Hoping to give it a go here in the next couple of weeks. This will be my first season going for them so I'm pretty anxious about being able to locate fish. Lots to learn!!


----------



## Burnt Drag (Jun 3, 2008)

Good Job Jake... We're taking the "Mood Swing" out when the WX clears. Gotta get the jeep top and the out riggers off, then it's on.


----------



## Fielro (Jun 4, 2012)

Nice day of catching fish Captain. Thanks for post


----------



## almo100 (Mar 1, 2013)

That one's gonna make some fat samiches.


----------



## captbuckhall (Oct 18, 2007)

good one Jake!


----------



## recess (Oct 8, 2007)

Way to go Jake . That's a stud there!!! The Nothin Matters strikes again , hope for many more in the near future for yall.


----------



## Kim (Aug 5, 2008)

Nice fish!


----------

